# Tap Water Parameters Changing



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to posted out a word of caution for everyone to check there tap water parameters each time before you preform a water change. With the severe drought were having, cities are pulling in water from what ever sources they can. In the last few days, I have noticed my tap water parameters has greatly changed. The source for Cleburne water has been Lake Pat and Lake Whitney. The tap water parameters ran around ph 7.4 dGh 6 dKh 6, perfect for our planted tanks. This last weekend I noticed how soft the water was. I tested it to ph 8.4 dGh 1-2 dKh 15. This tells me that they are pulling the water for my area from wells because of neighboring city of Keene having same parameters. I can work with this water by adding calcium/ magnesium as needed to adjust the general hardness for my plants and fish. The point I'm trying to make is for you know what your working with before hand so you can adjust and avoid any mishaps.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

My water is from a well anyway. PH has been 7.8 last time testing at LFS.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Robert.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep, always something to look out for plano's get up to 8.2 ph for some odd reason in the summer. i hated it when i had discus and was needing 7.0 ph.


----------

